
Ask HN: What are the best web build and deploy automation tools? - teapot01
Grunt.js vs Gulp seem to be the main contenders. And why is it that on stack share, very few of the big guys use them in their stack?
======
justinucd
Are you referring to continuous integration? Cont delivery? Just stacks? If
you're referring to some platforms..

CircleCI [http://circleci.com](http://circleci.com) as a continuous
integration and deployment platform - they automate the build, test, and
deploy process.

LaunchDarkly [http://launchdarkly.com](http://launchdarkly.com) if you're
looking to feature flag your builds and automate rollouts.

Gradle [http://gradle.org](http://gradle.org) is an open source build
automation system that builds upon the concepts of Apache Ant and Apache Maven
and introduces a Groovy-based domain-specific language (DSL) instead of the
XML form used by Apache Maven of declaring the project configuration.

~~~
vorg
You can use Polyglot-Maven [1] with Maven if you want to use a programming
language syntax atop the XML. Polyglot-Maven enables not only Groovy, but also
Ruby, Clojure, or Scala to be used with Maven.

[1] [https://github.com/takari/polyglot-
maven](https://github.com/takari/polyglot-maven)

------
drakonka
I've been using Deploybot for my hobby project and it's been sufficient.
Sufficient enough that I'm upgrading to the Basic plan as my needs expand to
more repositories. I do think it's lacking a per-repo payment option, though -
it would be great to be able to scale your payment with your actual usage with
a sort of AWS-style scaling service vs buying repository allocation in bulk.

------
logn
I like Jenkins, but I haven't used many others.

------
EvanPlaice
Good ol' NPM scripts. Grunt/Gulp/Gradle are completely unnecessary for most
cases.

As a library author, supporting every 'flavor of the month' build tool is a
waste of time/effort that takes away from improving the core.

JSPM. Like NPM but for client-side dependencies. It has built-in transpiling,
es6-module support, and can build+minify bundles and sfx bundles.

------
rcx1
Have a look at [https://travis-ci.org](https://travis-ci.org)

------
droidist2
Webpack is getting very popular, especially in the React community.

